# Pretty Night.....Only 1 Fish



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

Put in last night at Galvez landing and searched for a flatty around the Big Lagoon Area. We got at up by No See Um's and Mosquitos and were only able to call up one fish.....but at least we'll be able to dirty up the grease tonight


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

NICE!!! Where are the holes? Was that a Head shot ??


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrat's on finding one :toast The last two times I've been out was slow also.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

never been flounder giggin' before. Do you get em' at the top or hunt for em in the shallows?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice one!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice fish! At least you were able to get the Skunk out of the boat!!! Finding concentrations of fish really starts to get tricky this time of year.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

if i only got one it would be that one.:clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a pretty nice looking flattie there! 

:clap:clap:clap

I agree that I won't gig one from the couch, but I'd sure love to stick one just like that one on the nights I have gone and got the "skunk"! Great pic too!


----------

